# Kansas City spring trial



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Any news from KS city trial?


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Triples in both the Q and the Open. Open marks are shorter (but not easier) than the Q's. Flyer is last bird down in the Open.


John


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Eleven dogs back for the water marks in the Q. 25 dogs back for the water blind in the Open.


John


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

any news on Q and Open?


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Just heard Sam...... 2x NAFC Candlewood's Ramblin Man x Watermark's KD MH MNH won the Qual......... congrats to Mike, good job handling, Bobby.


Marty


----------



## 24116 (May 8, 2004)

1st Eckett w/ Comet
2nd Jim Beck w/Ms Elle
3rd Lauren Morehouse w/Hook
4th Jim Beck w/ Kodi open results


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

OMG!! We just returned from a sit down steak supper for everyone, hosted by Mr & Mrs Bob Hayden. What a wonderful meal at a beautiful home and property. Many Thanks to them!!

Open Results as were told to me
1st Comet--Eckett
2nd Ella--Beck
3rd Hook--Morehouse
4th Kodi--Beck
Do not know the jams

Amateur has 26 back to water blind, sorry, callbacks are in the truck. Hopefully someone else has them to post.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

birdthrower51 said:


> OMG!! We just returned from a sit down steak supper for everyone, hosted by Mr & Mrs Bob Hayden. What a wonderful meal at a beautiful home and property. Many Thanks to them!!
> 
> Open Results as were told to me
> 1st Comet--Eckett
> ...


Zoom received a JAM, don't know about any others though


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

Congratz to Jimmy Beck on the open placements


----------



## Creek Branch (Sep 25, 2005)

What about the Am?


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

QUAL results . . .

1st - #24, R.M.R.'s Sampson - Enmon/George
2nd - #3, Salty Paws Pun'kin - Carlisle/Doolittle
3rd - #31, County Lines Hired Gun - Hamminger/Doolittle
4th - #30, Cache La Poudre Pierre - Goettl
RJ - #18, Dusty's Hilltop Hillbilly Bill, Seymour & Smith/George
Jam - #1, Watermark's BB Standing Ovation - Hanssen/George
Jam - #4, Blackhorse Genuine Facsmile - Krechel
Jam - #5, Sweet Swing'n Fred MH - Homburg
Jam - #16, BJ Double or Nothin' - Schulenberg
Jam - #22, Eagles Ring of Fire MH - Homburg


DERBY results . . . I think these are right, going from memory

1st - #2, Upon The Wings of an Answered Prayer - Petrovish
2nd - #14, Golden Jewel of the Woods - Aul/George
3rd - #5, Lil Whiskey Girl - Struvel/George
4th - #10, Red Dog's Madman Across the Water - Ritch/George
RJ - #3 - In the Hunt Farm's Executive Sweet - Bogusky
Jam - #6 - Nick of Time Speed Demon - Aul/Dewey
Jam - #9 - Blackhorse The Mishap - Krechel
Jam - #17 - Riverhill's Major Motion - Goode/Norwood


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Bill and Ammo, took 2nd Fri. at middle tn. and now first the same weekend. You got to be having a blast keep it up.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good going to Micki, Bill and especially Ammo.* What a derby weekend!!!*


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank You Jason and Howard. 
Happy Easter Everyone!! 
We would like to Thank the Kansas City Derby Judges – Tom Barrale and Randy Bohnsack, the Club, and all the Volunteers that worked so hard this weekend to put these Events on. Tom and Randy your Tests, Mechanics and Camaraderie were Top Shelf. We would like to give a Special Thank You to Mr. and Mrs. Bob Hayden with the Kansas City Retriever Club for the use of their Grounds and for their Generosity for a Fabulous catered dinner in their Beautiful Home. 
It’s really been a Blessing to meet ALL of You and THANK YOU so very much for Everything!! 
Bill and Micki


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

Congratulations Bill and Ammo! It was a pleasure to meet and share derby stories with you this weekend. 
.
Enjoy every second of your derby journey and the ride your special little dog takes you on! 

Good luck!!!!
Missy


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS AMMO, BILL AND MICKI!! How many points does that bring you up to now?

kris


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Bill, Micki and Ammo. I'm sure no one is having more fun than you guys as you lead/follow your remarkable pup on her remarkable Derby career. How many points for her now?

Congratulations are also in order for Mike Enmon and his dog, Sam, for their Qual. win. This fine dog has marched with distinction through the Derby and Qual on his way to becoming a competitive All-Age dog. Kudos to Mike, Bill Eckett and Bobby George.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Amateur

1st Hook-Morehouse
2nd Rocker-Seivert
3rd Bam-Harter
4th Player-McKay
RJ Duce-Stroh
Jam Thief-Seivert


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Bill,Miki and Ammo!!!!


----------



## eli reichman (Mar 8, 2005)

Congrats on a nice weekend to Loren Morehouse. Not a bad weekend for an old fart!


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Congratulations Dave, Rocker & Thief!

Good spring, huh! 

JS


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Way Da Go Ammo..... What a weekend. It was a joy seeing you run again. Go Ammo Go..... 

















Ron & Deb Wehner
Santa Fe Labs


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Everyone!!!!! Check Pm's.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to the Seivert's on another great weekend!

Aaron*


----------

